# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Westside Powerlifting Techniques

## Canes4Ever

* Great post I found at www.BoarNBull.com message board by one of the Mods there GettinSwole. Thanks GettinSwole for your permission to repost this here at Anabolic Review* 

WestSide Powerlifting 
Before I get started here is a little information about the Westside Barbell Club. In their 20' x 40' gym they have 53 Elite level lifters with 24 members squatting over 800 pounds, 40 members benching over 500 pounds and 6 members deadlifting over 800 pounds! 

Now to get started the Westside methods are unusual to most. They put Strength, Power, and Hypertrophy phases all together into one routine. The reason these phases are together is because to be strong you need to have power and strength at the same time. The old routines could not provide that because they split up the different phases for different time frames. When training with the different phases split up you would lose the qualities you had just gained from the training before. 

You might be thinking, "How do they put all those phases into one routine? Well they do this by training for strength/speed on one day and power on a different day during the week. The hypertrophy is caused by the assistance exercises on each of the days. 

So what does a 1 week routine look like? 

Well, you train 4 times a week with 2 days being devoted to the bench press and 2 days devoted to the squat/deadlift. The reason the squat and deadlift are trained on the same day is because they are similar movements which use the same primary muscles. 

On one day you will do speed work and on the other day you will do what is known as a Max Effort movement. 

For the speed bench press day you will be using 60% of your one rep max for 8 sets of 3 reps. These reps are done as fast as possible while keeping your form perfect and using a close grip. Rest periods should be between 40-60 seconds. 
For the squat speed day you will be using 50% of your max squat for 10 sets of 2 reps. The week after that you increase your speed squats to 55% of your one rep max and on the third week you will use 60% of your one rep max. On week four you would go back to 50% of your 1-RM and continue to wave your weights like that. Rest periods should be between 40-60 seconds between each speed set. After your speed squats do deadlifts for 6 singles of 60% of your max deadlift with a 20 second rest period. 

For the speed bench and speed squat days after your 8 sets you will also do a single rep of about 75% of your max just to test your speed. All of the squats on speed day will be done off of boxes. I will explain this further in this article. 

On the ME or Max Effort days you will be doing a movement that works the muscles in either your squat, deadlift, or bench to the max. An example of this would be doing front squats on your ME squat day or close grip incline press on your ME bench day. Almost all of your ME bench exercises should be done with a close grip. 

On your squat/deadlift days you will always work your abs, obliques, an exercise for your weak point and reverse hypers. On your bench press days you will do a pressing movement followed by an extension and heavy lat work and some light shoulder work. 

An example one week routine would be: 

Sunday - ME squat/deadlift 

ME exercise - Close stance bent over good morning - work up to a single or triple 
Assistance - Glute - Ham raise - 5 sets of 8-10 reps 
Abs - Standing abs - 4 sets of 8-12 
Obliques - Dumbbell side bends - 3 sets of 4-8 reps 
Reverse hypers - 3 sets of 8-12 reps 

Tuesday - Speed bench 

Speed Bench - 8 sets of 3 reps at 60% of your one rep max 
Pressing movement - Closegrip 3 board press - 3 sets of 5 
Extension - Elbows out extensions - 3 sets of 6-10 reps 
Lat work - T-bar rows - 4 sets of 5-8 reps 
Shoulder work - A few light sets of side laterals and front raises 

Thursday - Speed squat 

Speed squat - 10 sets of 2 reps at 50% of your one rep max 
Speed deadlift - 6 singles of 60% of one rep max 
Assistance - Zercher squats - 5 sets of 6-8 reps 
Abs - Decline sit-ups with 5 second pause at bottom - 4 sets of 8-12 reps 
Obliques - Dumbbell side bends - 3 sets of 4-8 reps 
Reverse hypers - 3 sets of 6-8 reps 

Friday - ME bench 

ME exercise - Closegrip Incline press - work up to max single 
Pressing movement - floor press - 3 sets of 5 
Extension - Skull crushers - 3 sets of 6-10 
Lat work - T-bar rows - 4 sets of 5-8 
Light shoulder work 


How can you get away with all the volume? 

The main reason you can do this much is because none of the assistance exercises are to failure. The only exercise that is done until failure is your ME movement. When you first start training with this program you might want to drop a few sets on the assistance exercises. You can gradually add them as you get used to the volume. 

What is the proper form for bench pressing? 

Benching is actually a very technical lift. To start off you need to pull your shoulder blades together to put most of the pressure on your trap area. Now plant your feet firmly to the ground and push a bit. By this point your body should be very tight and stable. Now unrack the weight and position the bar above your sternum area with your arms still fully extended. You will want to lower the bar straight down and up to create the smallest ROM as possible. During the press keep your elbows near your sides and hold your shoulder blades together. The bar should end up staying over your sternum for the whole rep. Do NOT breath out during the rep, hold your breath from the beginning of the rep to the end. 

What is the proper form for squatting without a box? 

First position yourself under the bar and put the weight on your rear delts. Take a wide grip and then take in a large breath while pushing your abs out and arch your back to take the weight off of the pins. Now you should be standing with your back arched and abs pushed out. Now take a wide stance with your toes pointed straight forward. Take one last breath while pushing your abs out and descend back into the squat while pushing your feet out sideways. To descend into the squat first stick your ass back and lean forward keeping the bar over your feet for the whole rep, this will keep the bar in the center of gravity. Your shins should stay perpendicular to the floor for the rep and the bar should stay above the middle of your feet. 

What is the proper form for box squatting? 

Box squats are very similar to squats except at the bottom of the squat you sit back onto the box and release your hip flexors. You MUST keep the rest of your body tight. To release the hip flexors just stop pushing your feet out sideways. You only release them for a split second then explode back to the top of the squat. 

DO NOT BOUNCE OFF THE BOX. 

Some notes about the system 

On ME day you are training with the conjugated method. With this method you must rotate the ME exercise at most every 3rd week. The reason for this is because you will not get stronger after 3 weeks at or above 90% of your max, you will suffer either mental or physical burnout after about 3 weeks and your strength will actually go down. 

On ME day for squat/deadlift 60% of the ME exercises should be different kinds of good mornings, 25% squatting movements and 15% deadlifts. The reason being for all of the good mornings is because they build up the posterior chain (calves, hamstrings, glutes, lower back, upper back, abs, obliques) like no other exercise. 
On speed day the reason you are using between 50% and 60% of you max is because that is how you can generate the most force. Think of it this way, can you generate more force throwing a ping pong ball/baseball/or a 90pound weight? Well, the ping pong ball is too light to get much force while the 90 pound weight is to heavy but the baseball is able to be thrown fast and it has more weight then the ping pong ball. Use the equation F=M x A to figure that out. The reason short rest periods are used on speed day are: A) You can hit fast twitch fibers hard B) Short rest periods release more growth hormone C) You get better on your first rep D) You get into good shape for a competition 

The Most Important Muscles of Each lift: 

For Bench pressing the very most important muscle are the triceps. That is why all the triceps work is done. The next most important muscle would be the lats and shoulders. 
For squatting and deadlifting the most important muscle are the hamstrings followed by the lower and upper back, the glutes, the abdominals and obliques and the hips. 


Here are some exercises you can use to add variety to your workouts: 

Squat and deadlift assistance: Dimel deadlifts, glute-ham raise, pull-thrus, stiff legged deadlifts, zercher squats, seated good mornings, bent over good mornings, arch back good mornings, front squats, high bar squats, rack pulls, pulls off a block, sumo deadlift, conventional deadlift, one handed deadlifts, safety bar squats, suspended good mornings, hyperextensions, kneeling squats. 

Pressing movements: closegrip bench, 2 board press, 3 board press, 4 board press, 5 board press, presses off pins, floor press, half benches, JM press, Paul dicks press, dumbbell press, reverse grip bench, cambered bar press, extra wide grip bench, incline press, decline press, military press. 

Extensions: skull crushers, elbows out incline extensions, pushdowns. 

Lat work: T-bar rows, barbell rows, dumbbell rows, chins, pulldowns, cable rows, supported chest rows. 

Ab exercises: Decline sit-ups, standing abs, leg raises, Russian twists, spread eagle sit-ups. 

For more information about the Westside system browse www.elitefts.com

----------


## NightOp

thnx alot canes, talk about good timing.. i was just about to start some research on this exact routine/concepts  :Smilie:  thnx bro.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by NightOp_ 
> *thnx alot canes, talk about good timing.. i was just about to start some research on this exact routine/concepts  thnx bro.*


You're very welcome sir !  :Welcome:  I had hoped that this would be of help ! I read it and knew I wanted to repost it here. Thanks to GettinSwole for writing it.

----------


## Tapout

bump for canes

also my two partners only train westside---i do it some of my workout with a little of my own pl stuff and a little body building

----------


## Vegas Kid

Very helpful Canes, never knew I shouldn't breath out during bench. I might just try some of those techniques.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Westside is awsome.
Here is a program taken from http://www.elitefitnesssystems.com/ that I think you guys should try. I am on week 8 of it right now and I have gained alot.


9 Week Basic Training Program
Dave Tate


This is an old program I wrote some time ago for many of my clients who were just getting into this type of training. This program does not use chains or bands because we did not use them at the time. I still use it as an introduction training program.

Week 1

Day 1 (max effort squat day)
Good Mornings: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max.
Glute Ham Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps. Stress the eccentric, try to get a four count on they way down.
Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps
Straight Leg Raises: 5 sets of 15 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)
Board Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max.
Lying Barbell tricep extensions: 6 sets of 10 reps
Push Downs: 3 sets of 10
One Arm Press: 3 sets of 15

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)
Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 50% of 1RM (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)
Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
One Leg Squats: 4 sets of 10 with each leg
Dumbbell Rows: 4 sets of 6 reps
Barbell Shrugs: 3 sets of 15 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)
Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)
Lying Dumbbell Tricep Extensions: 4 sets of 8 reps
Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps
Bent Over Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 rep

Week 2

Day 1 (max effort squat day)
Good Mornings: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
Glute Ham Raises: 3 sets of 8 reps. Stress the eccentric, try to get a four count on they way down.
Reverse Hypers : 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps
Straight Leg Raises: 3 sets of 20 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)
Board Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
Lying Barbell Tricep Extensions: 6 sets of 10 reps
Push Downs: 3 sets of 10
One Arm Press: 3 sets of 15

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)
Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 54 % of 1RM; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)
Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
One Leg Squats: 4 sets of 10 with each leg
Dumbbell Rows: 4 sets of 6 reps
Barbell Shrugs: 3 sets of 15 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)
Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
Lying Dumbbell Tricep Extensions: 4 sets of 8 reps
Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps
Bent Over Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps


Week 3

Day 1 (max effort squat day)
Good Mornings: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
Glute Ham Raises: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
Reverse Hypers : 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps
Straight Leg Raises: 3 sets of 20 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)
Board Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
Lying Barbell Tricep Extensions: 6 sets of 10 reps
Push Downs: 3 sets of 10
One Arm Press: 3 sets of 15

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)
Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 56 % of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
One Leg Squats: 4 sets of 10 with each leg
Dumbbell Rows: 4 sets of 6 reps
Barbell Shrugs: 3 sets of 15 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)
Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
Lying Dumbbell Tricep Extensions: 4 sets of 8 reps
Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps
Bent Over Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps


Week 4

Day 1 (max effort squat day)
Low Box Squat: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
Glute Ham Raise: 5 sets of 5 reps
Partial Deadlifts: 3 sets of 20 reps
Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)
Floor Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
JM Press: work up to 2 sets of 3 reps
Incline Dumbbell Press: 2 sets of 10
Seated dumbbell Cleans: 4 sets of 8
Straight Leg Raises: 5 sets of 15

Day3 (dynamic effort squat day)
Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 60 % of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
* after your sets of box squats work up to a heavy double. This is not a maximum attempt so do not miss the attempts.
Reverse Hypers: 5 sets of 8 reps
Chest supported Rows: 4 sets of 8 reps
Glute Ham Raise: 3 sets of 6 reps
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)
Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
Close Grip Bench Press: work up to 2 sets of 3
One Arm Dumbbell Extensions: 3 sets of 10
Front Plate Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps


Week 5

Day 1 (max effort squat day)
Low Box Squat: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
Glute Ham Raise: 5 sets of 5 reps
Partial Deadlifts: 3 sets of 20 reps
Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)
Floor Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
JM Press: work up to 2 sets of 3 reps
Incline Dumbbell Press: 2 sets of 10
Seated Dumbbell Cleans: 4 sets of 8
Straight Leg Raises: 5 sets of 15

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)
Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 50% of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
Reverse Hypers: 5 sets of 8 reps
Chest supported Rows: 4 sets of 8 reps
Glute Ham Raise: 3 sets of 6 reps
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)
Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
* after your sets of box squats work up to a heavy single. This is not a maximum attempt so do not miss the attempts.
Close Grip Bench Press: work up to 2 sets of 3
One Arm Dumbbell Extensions: 3 sets of 10
Front Plate Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps



Week 6


Day 1 (max effort squat day)
Low Box Squat: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
Glute Ham Raise: 5 sets of 5 reps
Partial Deadlifts: 3 sets of 20 reps
Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)
Floor Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
JM Press: work up to 2 sets of 3 reps
Incline Dumbbell Press: 2 sets of 10
Seated dumbbell Cleans: 4 sets of 8
Straight Leg Raises: 5 sets of 15

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)
Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 52 % of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
Reverse Hypers: 5 sets of 8 reps
Chest supported Rows: 4 sets of 8 reps
Glute Ham Raise: 3 sets of 6 reps
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)
Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
Close Grip Bench Press: work up to 2 sets of 3
One Arm Dumbbell Extensions: 3 sets of 10
Front Plate Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps


Week 7

Day 1 (max effort squat day)
Good Morning Squats: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
Glute Ham Raise: 5 sets of 5 reps
Lunges: 4 sets of 10 reps (each leg)
Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)
Ball Press: 3 sets of 20 reps (avg. rest period = 5 min)
Seated dumbbell Shoulder Press: 5 sets 10 reps
Incline Barbell Tricep Extensions: 5 sets 6 reps
face Pulls: 5 sets 15 reps

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)
Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 54 % of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
* after your sets of box squats work up to a heavy double. This is not a maximum attempt so do not miss the attempts.
Reverse Hypers: 4 sets 8 reps
Pull Downs: 3 sets 8 reps
Glute Ham Raise: 4 sets 15 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)
Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
* after your sets of box squats work up to a heavy single. This is not a maximum attempt so do not miss the attempts.
Dumbbell Tricep Extensions: 4 sets of 6 reps
Reverse Grip Push Downs: 3 sets of 15 reps
Front - Side - Rear Delt Combo Raise: 2 sets of 60 reps (20 each raise)
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets 10 reps






Week 8


Day 1 (max effort squat day)
Good Morning Squats: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max
Glute Ham Raise: 5 sets of 5 reps
Lunges: 4 sets of 10 reps (each leg)
Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps


Day 2 (max effort bench day)
Ball Press: 3 sets of 20 reps (avg. rest period = 5 min)
Seated dumbbell Shoulder Press: 5 sets 10 reps
Incline Barbell Tricep Extensions: 5 sets 6 reps
face Pulls: 5 sets 15 reps

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)
Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 62 % of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
Reverse Hypers: 4 sets 8 reps
Pull Downs: 3 sets 8 reps
Glute Ham Raise: 4 sets 15 reps


Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)
Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets) 
Dumbbell Tricep Extensions: 4 sets of 6 reps
Reverse Grip Push Downs: 3 sets of 15 reps
Front - Side - Rear Delt Combo Raise: 2 sets of 60 reps (20 each raise)
Pull Down Abs: 5 sets 10 reps



Week 9

Day 1 (max day) near end of week
Box Squat: work up to a 1 rep max
Bench Press: work up to a 1 rep max

* These maxes will be used as the 1RM for the next eight week cycle

----------


## Kärnfysikern

And just another note, I have noticed that I run MUCH faster now after doing this program for a couple of weeks. The explositivity I have gotten in my legs are incredible.

So if there is any sprinters here try this program if you arent already doing something similar.

----------


## xxxl83

Canes good job.

I've tried to get people on the board to check out www.elitefts.com
most don't realize that there's so much more to training than the basic bodybuilding b.s.
Louie Simmons is one of the top IMO the top powerlifting coach in the world. Dave Tate has done an exceptional job with that site and more things will be added to the site soon.
I have been training with westside methods for just about a year now and my gains have been great and have been natural no A.S.
For those in the NYC area westside will be hosting a seminar in mid-July
for more info. check out www.elitefts.com

It's not good enough to be BIG and STRONG you must also be FAST.

one more thing if you want to try Westside training you will have to be creative because 99.9% of the gyms around don't have some of the equiptment that westside training revoles around ie. a reverse hyperextension machine, glute ham raise bench, bands, chains ect...
If your workouts need a change I'd at least do some research give it some thought you won't be wasting your time.

----------


## Trianon

damn, lots of good post lately, it's like reading encyclopedia

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Trianon_ 
> *damn, lots of good post lately, it's like reading encyclopedia*


Good deal, we want people to LEARN around here. I sure hope it can help some of the folks !

----------


## NightOp

Ok, questions.

1. What about the neglected muscle groups (direct bicep, delt, calf work etc..)
2. What kind of size gains can you expect relative to the strength gains.

----------


## jbrand

> _Originally posted by NightOp_ 
> *Ok, questions.
> 
> 1. What about the neglected muscle groups (direct bicep, delt, calf work etc..)
> 2. What kind of size gains can you expect relative to the strength gains.*


1. Any strength coach would tell you that secondary muscle groups are fatigued enough during concentric movements to cause hypertrophy. People tend to get too caught up in isolation movements nowadays, if you utilize a program like the one Kevin posted up here I can promise you total fiber recruitment -- everywhere from secondary muscles to stabilizer muscles.

2. Size gains Vs. strength gains is all relative to the loading parameters chosen IMO. If you compare a strength program to a size program, you will see a larger amount of time under tension (reps * tempo) and perhaps a slightly higher rep-range (4-8). Manipulating loading parameters is probably the most useful tool you entitle yourself to. Everything from exercise selection, rep-range, tempo, volume, etc can be changed to benefit short-term goals.

----------


## xxxl83

There are no neglected bodyparts, you're right no direct bicep but heavy rows, pulldowns,and your bi's also stabilize during bench presses (keep the bar from going side to side) that should be enough if not do 2-3 sets of barbell curls.
As far as size gains you'll grow like crazy the average person at westside puts on close to 40 lbs in the first year.
It may not all be muscle but that is not their goal strength is. If you think all this is B.S. just check out the site www.elitefts.com and start reading the articles they're all good and you will learn from every single one. 
It's alot of reading and even re-reading but how bad do you want it?
Start with the articles about Westside then go to the training articles by Louie Simmons and Dave Tate. You may never train the same again.
DON'T TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT!!!!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> _Originally posted by NightOp_ 
> *Ok, questions.
> 
> 1. What about the neglected muscle groups (direct bicep, delt, calf work etc..)
> 2. What kind of size gains can you expect relative to the strength gains.*



I add a couple of sets of hammers curls and/or a major biceps exercise once or twice a week after the ME and DE bench workouts. Those workouts is so quick so anything can be added after it. I also add calves after DE squat day.
I think like this, the faster and harder I train the more biceps and calves exercises I can add behind the main workout.
I also add 15-20 minutes of farmers walk behind the ME and DE squat days to aid in recovery. Realy blasts the forearms and trapz to.

And belive me delts get all they need, look through the routine I posted and you will se alot of delt exercises.

This one particulary is a damn killer,
Front - Side - Rear Delt Combo Raise: 2 sets of 60 reps (20 each raise) 
I cant even lift my arms to scratch my head when I am done with them.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> _Originally posted by xxxl83_ 
> *There are no neglected bodyparts, you're right no direct bicep but heavy rows, pulldowns,and your bi's also stabilize during bench presses (keep the bar from going side to side) that should be enough if not do 2-3 sets of barbell curls.
> As far as size gains you'll grow like crazy the average person at westside puts on close to 40 lbs in the first year.
> It may not all be muscle but that is not their goal strength is. If you think all this is B.S. just check out the site www.elitefts.com and start reading the articles they're all good and you will learn from every single one. 
> It's alot of reading and even re-reading but how bad do you want it?
> Start with the articles about Westside then go to the training articles by Louie Simmons and Dave Tate. You may never train the same again.
> DON'T TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT!!!!*



Totaly aggre, 
I think I have read most of the articles there and probably re read many of them, they are briliant and gave me a whole new perspective on strenght training.

----------


## NightOp

okay, thanks guys, I'm definately going to check them out. 

My concern with the muscles (such as biceps, etc) that aren't worked primarily is because I have to try very hard for my gains right now (even with primary exercises) in that area and I have a hard time believing that the secondary work in the westside routine will be enough... here is my routine right now > http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...threadid=18125 

I make decent gains but gosh they come slow, my 2 week creatine cycles really really help though.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Nightop try westside for sure.
All the new and strange exercises will shock your body so bad that it will have no other choise then to grow.
And the damn intensity is unbelivable. I try to be done with the workouts in less then 45 minutes(its a bitch to try that on the ME squat days, especialy the ones on week 4-6, I could almost not drink my shakes after the workouts because I feelt like puking all the time). You will be more sore then you have been for years. Hell I havent been this sore since I started working out in the first place.

----------


## NightOp

Okay thanks. Gosh there are a zillion articles at that site.. do you suggest I try the above 9 week routine in this thread? We might want to move this convo to PMs to avoid detracting this thread.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

xxxl83 is probably more knowlegable then me about this but I think everyone will learn from your questions so we can keep it here, you can add me on msn or icq to if you want to(pm me your msn name or icq number if you have one) and I can hook you upp with a guy that realy knows this shit and has helped me alot, can probably answere a couple of questions myself. Like a guy I know says, answering questions only makes me more knowlegable at what I do.

Try the above routine that is my advice and read the articles, after that you will know the basics and be ready to move on to more advanced stuff(chains, bands ect).

----------


## Tapout

night op 
my arms are 19"cold and i do biceps 2x per month and i dont work calves directly at all since starting powerlifting and they are bigger now than ever---when heavy squating calves work hard to hold body

and just to let everyone know this training works i have 3 power lifters i train with and we have a huge meet(3 lift) coming up(i hurt lower back so i cant do it i am doing a bench meet hopefully in 4 weeks)and these guys squated tonight

1 guy is 19 and did 765--hes gonna set records at this meet
1 is in open and sub master in 275 class and did 765 light knee wrap
and the best 1 did 805 tonight in 242 class

these guys are gonna kick at the meet---i will be knee wrapper,spotter and coach at this one (hopefully my back will recoup in future i did 405 for 6 and its a little sore but im dealing with it---L4-L5 disc messed up and dr said degenerating--got to strengthen areas around it)

----------


## NightOp

sounds good, I really appreciate all the help. I've always been a proponent of large compound exercises for natural growth, but have never really given powerlifting enough thought. I will PM you johan, thnx again. 

good luck with that meet tapout, I'm beginning to feel a new addiction to powerlifting comin up  :Smilie:

----------


## Canes4Ever

I wish BigKev would tap into this thread....he was a top flight PLer in Texas for a number of years (before he turned to BBing).

BigKev  :Welcome:  we need ya brother !

----------


## Wimmpy

Concentrating that much on those muscle groups only do you run the risk of overtraing those areas?

----------


## NightOp

Okay.. gonna bump this one. I spent a few hours (off and on) reading those articles at that site. All I can say is wow. I'm worried that I won't be able to perform some of the exercises because my gym doesn't have the equipment nor is it the place to really try radical stuff (small town gym), I can just imagine the looks I'd get, but I guess that shouldn't matter. Johan I sent you that PM finally.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Hehe I also train in a small town gym and people give awfully strange looks when I begin with some odd exercise.

Many of the exercises can be replaced with other equaly good exercises.
Im looking forward to chatting with you.

----------


## xxxl83

NightOp... give westside a try you'll make good gains trust me. 
As far as the equiptment in your gym goes like I said before you may have to be a bit creative. If there is something you need help with you know how to reach us this board is a gold mine worth of knowledge.
The nine week program is a bit rough for you if your just starting out.
Also what are your goals. I could most likely find a good westside program for you to meet a specific goal. I have alot of westside literature,and videos that I could use to help you out.
If your looking for a good easy to understand beginner level workout for general purposes go to www.elitefts.com/documents/meeting-the-iron.htm
If you have any questions I'd be glad to help.
I think Powerlifting is a great sport and I like to see more people getting involved.

----------


## jbrand

> _Originally posted by xxxl83_ 
> *NightOp... give westside a try you'll make good gains trust me. 
> As far as the equiptment in your gym goes like I said before you may have to be a bit creative. If there is something you need help with you know how to reach us this board is a gold mine worth of knowledge.
> The nine week program is a bit rough for you if your just starting out.
> Also what are your goals. I could most likely find a good westside program for you to meet a specific goal. I have alot of westside literature,and videos that I could use to help you out.
> If your looking for a good easy to understand beginner level workout for general purposes go to www.elitefts.com/documents/meeting-the-iron.htm
> If you have any questions I'd be glad to help.
> I think Powerlifting is a great sport and I like to see more people getting involved.*


I'm with you bro, everyone I've directed towards more of a PL style regimen have thanked me over and over. In fact, it has become such a rarity to see people doing deadlifts in my gym that I personally congradulate someone on a job well done when I see it.

----------


## NightOp

Okay, thanks. My goals are a mix of size and strength. Before I was really just concerned with bulking and BBing type routines which I have done very well with, after two years of reading and trying different things (as I said in a previous post you can check out my current routine thread) (as well as strict dieting principles.. bulking diet, etc..). 

Now that I'm getting into this westside stuff, I'm beginning to think I should forget about size as it will come when I put strength first. I'm going to try and put together my best attempt at that 9-week westside program with some minor changes and I'll post it to let yall suggest changes, thanks again, I havent really worried about strength much since high school football so this is exciting to get back into  :Smilie:

----------


## Tapout

thanks night op i hope we do good
j(my strongest partner) did a 700lb(or 725) 3 board bench press with his new shirt and he is hoping to get 620 area at meet in a few weeks
wimmpy yes you can over train thats why i usually do 3 days and no more than 4 days per week training.

----------


## PorkChop

Hey Guys this is my first post here and am looking to get some good lifting advice. NightOp i knwo what you mean about getting an obsession in powerlifting. I just competed in my first meet 2 weeks ago and had so much fun, i cant wait to do another one. 

Tapout did I hear you correctly! Did you say you train 3 guys that squat how much? Is that even possible? I cant even dream of what 600 would feel like let alone 765, or 800! What do you have them do besides squatting? Or do you just squat? I read somehwere that westside barbell club does box squatting. I think i knwo what there talking about but not 100% sure what they mean. Do you and your guys train westside style? And how many reps and sets do your guys do , and with what weight? Sorry for all the questions but i need some help! 

Thanks
PC

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by PorkChop_ 
> *Hey Guys this is my first post here and am looking to get some good lifting advice. NightOp i knwo what you mean about getting an obsession in powerlifting. I just competed in my first meet 2 weeks ago and had so much fun, i cant wait to do another one. 
> 
> Tapout did I hear you correctly! Did you say you train 3 guys that squat how much? Is that even possible? I cant even dream of what 600 would feel like let alone 765, or 800! What do you have them do besides squatting? Or do you just squat? I read somehwere that westside barbell club does box squatting. I think i knwo what there talking about but not 100% sure what they mean. Do you and your guys train westside style? And how many reps and sets do your guys do , and with what weight? Sorry for all the questions but i need some help! 
> 
> Thanks
> PC*


Welcome to AR Pork Chop, I'm bumping this post for Pork Chop and Tapout to see.

----------


## Tapout

porkchop you read it right
juice junkie on this board has over a 650 squat
i do 80% power lifting and 20% body building with a lot of west side tecniques mixed in. they do all west side.
yes box squats--they work great for building strength---you place a box in squat rack at about paralell level and you do a squat with a very wide stance and no wraps. you gently sit on box then explode up.
you would do about 8 sets of 2 or 3 reps at about 80% of your max weight.
i have done 500lbs before on them and my one partner has done close to 700lbs.
they pretty much train themselves i'm there for support,motivation and spots. i used to be the more knowledgeable one now they are cause they spend so much time studying it
by the way welcome aboard and yes 600 is fricken heavy

juice and king samson is getting me back into ju jitsu so i have to devide my time

----------


## NightOp

welcome bro.

----------


## PorkChop

Well thanks for the welcome and clearing up the box squats. 

I have alot of work ahead of me to ever lift what you guys do. I want to start box sqautting but needed a little info first. My numbers are 

440sq 365 bench 485 deadlift. At 181lbs. Those were done in my meet two weeks ago so i will hoepfully improve on them fast. 

Hey Tapout how long did it take you to go from weight like i lift to what you do currently? Is 2 to 3 years a possiblitiy? I am so anxiuos to get strong that i need to train my patience! Cause i want it bad! I read you bench 445 On another thread there are not many bros benching that. Congrats. How long did it take you to acheive that? And how long do you thinik it would take for me to get mid 400's? YOu seem to have lots of powerlifting knowledge so i am sorry for drilling you. Anyone else have tips i can use? Sorry guys to ask so much so quick but i am 22 years old and wanna be strong as hell as fast as i can as well. I am clean now but i have a cycle put away for the next month.

----------


## Darkknight442

Welcome Pork Chop. Canes Johna all you guys this is an awesome post. I have always wanted to research more about power lifting but never did. I hust can never see myself doing all that. I was amazed. I would like to try it though. Now to get this straight strngth will be a primary growth and size will come with it? right? I would love to try this. I gotta try and put together a training schedule

thanks alot guys

----------


## Darkknight442

Oh and htis mihgt sound sooo dumb but what r board presses??

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> _Originally posted by Darkknight442_ 
> *Welcome Pork Chop. Canes Johna all you guys this is an awesome post. I have always wanted to research more about power lifting but never did. I hust can never see myself doing all that. I was amazed. I would like to try it though. Now to get this straight strngth will be a primary growth and size will come with it? right? I would love to try this. I gotta try and put together a training schedule
> 
> thanks alot guys*


Yeahh size will come, I have gained more size from these last 9 weeks then I have from several months of bodybuilding before.
BTW its Johan not johna  :Big Grin:  




> _Originally posted by Darkknight442_ 
> * Oh and htis mihgt sound sooo dumb but what r board presses??*


Board presses is like a regular bench but done with a couple of boards laying on the chest to cut down on range of motion and to get more stress on the triceps then from a regular bench.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> _Originally posted by PorkChop_ 
> *Well thanks for the welcome and clearing up the box squats. 
> 
> I have alot of work ahead of me to ever lift what you guys do. I want to start box sqautting but needed a little info first. My numbers are 
> 
> 440sq 365 bench 485 deadlift. At 181lbs. Those were done in my meet two weeks ago so i will hoepfully improve on them fast. 
> 
> Hey Tapout how long did it take you to go from weight like i lift to what you do currently? Is 2 to 3 years a possiblitiy? I am so anxiuos to get strong that i need to train my patience! Cause i want it bad! I read you bench 445 On another thread there are not many bros benching that. Congrats. How long did it take you to acheive that? And how long do you thinik it would take for me to get mid 400's? YOu seem to have lots of powerlifting knowledge so i am sorry for drilling you. Anyone else have tips i can use? Sorry guys to ask so much so quick but i am 22 years old and wanna be strong as hell as fast as i can as well. I am clean now but i have a cycle put away for the next month.*


Dont put yourself down, those are som awsome numbers, you are much stronger then me.

----------


## Darkknight442

yeah seriously man those are good numbers. Don't let people get you down. It willm ess up your whole training mentality. Be proud of what you have accomplished.

Oh and sorry about the name Johan. I am not th best typer... lol
I really wanna find time and the energy to do that type of work out though

----------


## xxxl83

Porkchop, Darkknight Westside methods are the best thing you'll come across ever no joke you seen what Tapout had to say he's not kidding man those numbers are good but not uncommon if you think those numbers are impressive you should see the numbers of the guys who train at westside with Louie Simmons all that being said this is a great thread but Westside training is very complicated and there is too much to explain here on this board. The BEST thing you could do is go to www.elitefts.com and read everything you could then reread it. First start with an article called "Westside Lifters Speakout" then read tha articles about westside then get into the articles by Louie Simmons and Dave Tate.

stay strong and good luck

xxxl83

----------


## Darkknight442

thanks XXX, i will definitley take your advice. I think this will finally give me the routine to get huge like i have always wanted. I will need to find some ways to get arms and shoulder wokrouts in there though.

----------


## PorkChop

Thanks for the site, i will definitly give a read. Your right too much to explain here. I actually went there last night and just read the ask Dave questions. Very good area there, but noticed someone here said that they did 8 sets of 3 for squats with 80% of there max. That isnt correct is it? It seems like when i hear something out of the normal it throws off what i though i knew. You know what i mean? I read it is 10 sets of 2 with a wave from 50 to 60% of ones max. See i will get the hang of this sooner or later. Thanks guys , this site is very helpful. Glad I found it.

----------


## xxxl83

Darkknight, your arms and shoulders will get plenty of work no need to do extra, if you feel that you must only do 2-3 sets for each any more and you'll overtrain.

Porkchop, as for your question you're right the sets for Dynamic day for squats should be 8-12 and the reps should be 2 the # of sets is based on your % of your 1 rep max. at 50% you could do 12 sets of doubles and to keep volume steady when you wave up to 70% you would cut it down to 8 sets of doubles. However Tapout isn't really wrong it's just a different type of workout. See the dynamic work is about bar speed with too little weight (under 50%) the bar moves too fast to generate force. With too much weight (over 70-80% depending on how advanced you are) the bar moves too slow to generate force. It's like trying to throw an object as far as you can a wiffle ball will only go maybe 40 feet it's too light, a heavy rock may only go 20 feet it's too heavy, but a hardball is perfect and will go the farthest. Now for dynamic bench day you would do 8 sets of 3 with around 60%. Thats the bare basics with the percentages. 
Now for the reps the reason you do 2's for squats and 3's for the bench is you're trying to mimic the "time under tension" say a max bench effort would take 3 seconds to complete 1 rep. The dynamic bench work you should be able to complete 3 reps in 3 seconds ( the time it takes to complete a max single) The same goes for the squat you should be able to complete a set of doubles in the amount of time it would take to complete a max single.

There's alot of info. on the subject I hope I explained it in a way you could understand but thats just the basics. Continue to read the articles on the site you'll pick it up.

Darkknight I know you're from NJ there's a westside seminar in NYC in july it may be something you might want to check out . I'll be there trying to learn as much as possible. If there is anything you guys need help with as far as westside goes feel free to PM me I'll answer anything I can.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> _Originally posted by xxxl83_ 
> *Darkknight, your arms and shoulders will get plenty of work no need to do extra, if you feel that you must only do 2-3 sets for each any more and you'll overtrain.
> 
> Porkchop, as for your question you're right the sets for Dynamic day for squats should be 8-12 and the reps should be 2 the # of sets is based on your % of your 1 rep max. at 50% you could do 12 sets of doubles and to keep volume steady when you wave up to 70% you would cut it down to 8 sets of doubles. However Tapout isn't really wrong it's just a different type of workout. See the dynamic work is about bar speed with too little weight (under 50%) the bar moves too fast to generate force. With too much weight (over 70-80% depending on how advanced you are) the bar moves too slow to generate force. It's like trying to throw an object as far as you can a wiffle ball will only go maybe 40 feet it's too light, a heavy rock may only go 20 feet it's too heavy, but a hardball is perfect and will go the farthest. Now for dynamic bench day you would do 8 sets of 3 with around 60%. Thats the bare basics with the percentages. 
> Now for the reps the reason you do 2's for squats and 3's for the bench is you're trying to mimic the "time under tension" say a max bench effort would take 3 seconds to complete 1 rep. The dynamic bench work you should be able to complete 3 reps in 3 seconds ( the time it takes to complete a max single) The same goes for the squat you should be able to complete a set of doubles in the amount of time it would take to complete a max single.
> 
> There's alot of info. on the subject I hope I explained it in a way you could understand but thats just the basics. Continue to read the articles on the site you'll pick it up.
> 
> Darkknight I know you're from NJ there's a westside seminar in NYC in july it may be something you might want to check out . I'll be there trying to learn as much as possible. If there is anything you guys need help with as far as westside goes feel free to PM me I'll answer anything I can.*


That was some excelent explaining  :Clapping Hands:  
It made me realise I use to little weight on my de squat day. I always though the speed was the most important thing so I have been doing speed squats with way less then my 50% of 1rm weight.

----------


## xxxl83

Like I said glad to be of some help.
I know sometimes I may push Westside a bit too much but only because I've seen the results.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Hehe you dont need to tell me, after only 9 weeks of it I love it. 
hell if I continue with it I might even forget about bodybuilding and go for powerlifting instead whole time for a couple of years  :Big Grin: . 
Or maby try a modified version of this westside bb routine(the 2 workouts a day I think would seriously overtrain a natural bber, but I dont intend to stay natural for much longer)it looks interesting, I think mike francois(?) used it.

BodyBuilding: 4 Day Split

Day 1 AM: 
Lower Body Core Exercise: Work up to a 5 rep maximum of a Maximum Effort Movement
Lower-Body Assistance: All Sets and Reps are Variable
1. RDL
2. Lunges
3. Leg Extensions
4. Lying Leg Curls 
5. Calf Raise
Medicine Ball Ab Work

Day 1 PM:
Back Work:
1.	Rotate Different forms of Row for a 5RM
2.	Lat Pull Downs: Variable Sets and Reps
3.	External Pulls: Variable Sets and Reps

Biceps: Variable Movements, Sets & Reps
Reverse Hypers: 5x8 (If you do not have one of these, perform Pull-Thrus)

Day 2 AM:
Upper Body Core Exercise: Work up to a 5 rep maximum of a Maximum Effort Movement
Chest Assistance: All Sets and Reps are Variable
4.	Dips
5.	Chain Push-ups
Triceps: All Sets and Reps are Variable
6.	JM Press
7.	DB Tricep Extension
Day 2 PM:
Shoulder Work:
1.	Military Press: Up to a 5 RM
2.	Lateral Raise: Sets and Reps are Variable
3.	Clean Shrugs: Sets and Reps are Variable

Ab Work: Sets and Reps are Variable

Day 3AM:
Dynamic Box Squats: 50% of 1RM for 8-12sets of 2 reps
Superset: All Sets and Reps are Variable
4.	Glute Ham Raise
5.	Reverse Leg Extensions (Seated Hamstring Curls)
Superset: All Sets and Reps are Variable
6.	Single Leg Squats
7.	Step-ups
Calf Raise: 6-8 sets with variable reps
Ab Work: All Sets and Reps are Variable

Day 3 PM:
Back Work:
8.	Pull-ups: All Sets and Reps are Variable
9.	Cable Rows: All Sets and Reps are Variable
10.	Clean High Pulls: 4 sets of 5 reps

Biceps: Variable Movements, Sets & Reps
Arched Back Good Mornings: 3x10

Day 4 AM:
Dynamic Bench Press: 8-10 sets of 3 reps with 50% of your 1RM
Chest Assistance: All Sets and Reps are Variable
1.	Superset: DB Incline Press with Pullovers
2.	Superset: Illegal Wide BP with Chest Flyes
Triceps work: All Sets and Reps are Variable
3.	Close Grip BP
4.	Superset: Triceps Extensions with Pressdowns

Day 4 PM:
Shoulder Work:
1.	Snatch Shrugs to a 1RM
2.	Front, Rear, Side Laterals for 3 sets of 15 Reps
b. Ab Work: All Sets and Reps are Variable

----------


## xxxl83

I've got the same workout from a force training book by Louie Simmons
the only problem is do you have enough time for a double split?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I would have time during a summer break, but my main concerne Is over training. 
Could you help me split it upp and modifie it so I dont have to use a dubble split??
I could lift maby 5 days a week instead and possibly use dubbel split on one day(sunday).

BTW that book you mentioned is it a good read??

----------


## chris245

Just out of curiosity,whats a 'board press'? Is it basically another name for bench press?

Edit: Also what are the following exercises listed:

-Elbows out Extensions
-Zercher squats
-floor press

thanks guys,and sorry for askin so many question

----------


## Kärnfysikern

a board press is a bench press done with board laying on your chest.
the zercher squat is a squat done with the barbel reasting in your arms(someother guy should be abel to explain better) the elbows out extsension is the same as a tate press and I think one is describe on
http://www.elitefitnesssystems.com/ in ask dave and exercise descirptions.
and the floor press is a bench press done laying on the floor.




> _Originally posted by chris245_ 
> *Just out of curiosity,whats a 'board press'? Is it basically another name for bench press?
> 
> Edit: Also what are the following exercises listed:
> 
> -Elbows out Extensions
> -Zercher squats
> -floor press
> 
> thanks guys,and sorry for askin so many question*

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Here is a pic of the tate press. Its a excelent exercise.

http://www.geocities.com/johntroxel71/tate.html

----------


## chris245

Thanks bro, i owe ya one

----------


## Canes4Ever

Great stuff Johan, thanks for the links.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Just happy to help.

----------


## footballcat

west side stuff works real good
i used there program for 3 years
and all the power lifters i lift with use it

----------


## lionman

Yes> Westside does work. been using it 3+ years now. I currently train at Southside Barbell, which a former member of Westside barbell started down here in S. FL...... Nice little private gym, just like ol' Westside... Tons of information on this stuff.. You have to keep on top of it daily because they are constantly tweaking and changing to improve the sport of powerlifting......................

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Damn lionman I read in another thread that you pull over 700 in the deadlift. That is freaking amazing  :Clapping Hands:  .

How much has your dl improved since you started westside style lifting??

How big is your bench and squat?

----------


## Tapout

johan lion posted those numbers on the thread to the big guys(something like that)

my top thoughts for big lifts
porkchop you have the desire which is the first step to big lifts
no fear is the second--your body can lift 1000lbs but your mind wont let you--you got to see and believe
third is form and tecnique--most important in power lifting
fourth is speed and explosion--work power on some days speed and force on others
read and learn---get involved---go to meets just to watch as motivation
get a training partner with same goals and desire so you can push each other

on bench i never came close to 405 till recently when i believed in self and lost fear of sore elbow--trained for it and hit over 400 3 weeks in a row till 445 was hit---now elbow hurting so fricken bad cant bench---2 weeks off so far
might have to start back into fighting jujitsu again---i got to be competing in something---grew up in sports all my life and wont change now

----------


## PorkChop

Thanks for All the responses. I have been really reading on westside lately and will go for it. I wana get my bench and squat a little better. But i know it will take time. What sucks is the meet i did i got my opener bench and opener squat. 2 attempt deadlift. I knwo i am stronger then what i must say i have legally done. I just ordered the Inzer hardcore suit anyone use it? 

Hey Tapout what can you bench in a shirt? According to westside if your tris are where they need to be you should get over 10% from one. I benched my 365 in a single poly and was thinking of getting s double ply. Anyone use double? 

lionman you are beast! I take it your elite! What kind of lifting gear do you use?

johan thanks for th epic we started those and love em. I dont do too much right now , but should help my bench. Thanks guys.

----------


## chris245

Another question:

When it says "work up to a single or triple",does that mean reps? And if so,does it also mean you do as many sets as you can till only 1 rep can be acheived?

thanks again all
-chris

----------


## Tapout

pork chop i use a denium and benched 445 with it --my elbow and shoulder is fried and can only do about 365 raw cause of pain but with shirt no pain. with shirt benching tris are more important than chest strength
chris s you still want do do anly a certain amount of sets--just do bigger jumps in weight

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Can a mod plz move this to the Powerlifting forum??

----------


## Mounts

i'm currently at 235 bench, i'm only 17 and ive been lifting seriously for about 5 months now, but i cant seem to get more than 235 up...ive been stuck at it for a long time, and ive tried switching up my woutines and shit but nothing works...anyone have any ideas to help me? and do you think its possible to be in the 300's by september?

----------


## lionman

Johan, my DL has increased drastically since going to WS methods, but more so because I have targeted lagging body parts, such as hamstrings... ALot of it also comes from the motivation from theother guys in the gym, as they say, get strong or get the fuck out !!!! You can only get ragged on so long till you perform, ya know......

Porkchop, I only use Inzer... I feel it is hte best out there.... My bench shirt is a double denim, open back.... My squat suit is the hardcore, and no suit for DL..... I use to use the Inzer poly and really loved it, but they convinced me to go to denim.. still getting used to it... Hopefully I'll be hitting 600 in a few weeks at a APF meet.....

Chris, when it says work up to a single or triple, yes that is reps.... but one or the other... for singles, keep going up till you fail at a weight.. same with triples, till you fail at a triple.. then remember that number and next time you do that exercise again, your goal is to beat that number, even if it is only by 5 pounds or so....... we keep track of ours on a big dry erase board........

----------


## prenes

nice

----------

